# MK4 Golf GTI and GT TDI.... Opinions on either?



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

After a bit of knowledge regards the above two cars. Looking to change the Polo soon as Im fed up of crap motorway speed MPG (going to and from aberdeen daily and high revs are crap for MPG....) along with having to rev it hard to keep up with every day traffic.... so Ive been looking at MK4s. Thing is I dont know if there is anything specific to look for maintenance/performance wise. 

From what Ive seen you get a few different power outputs from either the GTI (not Anni as they are WELL outwith my budget) or a GT TDI but I cant work out what years match up with what engine/power? Im seeing 1.8 Turbos, non turbos, 2.0s etc etc so IM confused.

Im leaning more towards the GTI at the moment as I've never driven a diesel and like power and the sound of a petrol over a diesel. My main concern is that Im doing 40+ miles a day on duallers with quite a lot of town driving on top of that too. So Im thinking the diesel would be a more cost efficient choice but still with a fair bit of poke with the torque it produces.

Obviously either car will be a big step up from a 50bhp (max...) 6N2 Polo 1L but I want to make sure I get something worthwhile that isnt going to fleece me of all my cash. As I say Im getting max 40mpg from the Polo no matter how I drive it.

So has anyone got any first hand experience of either car and if so what did/do you think of them? Anything to look out for good or bad?

Cheers loons!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

IIRC the 1.8t came with either 150 or 180 HP,The GT TDI was 130 or 150 HP.
I think you would be better off with the GT TDI one 
http://briskoda.net/forums/topic/138883-mk4-golf-gt-tdi-pd150-v-fabia-vrs/


----------



## clokey (Oct 13, 2010)

I've got a mkiv diesel 130bhp gti. Had it remapped with full milltek exhaust. Now around 170bhp with shed loads of torque.

And still get an avg of 49mpg with ease. Diesel for the win I'd say


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

OK where do i start,

The Golf Mk4 TDI's camse as such

90bhp Non PD Pre 2000 ish
100bhp Non PD Pre 2000 ish
110bhp Non PD Pre 2000 ish
115bhp PD Engine 2001-2004
130bhp PD Engine 2001-2004
150bhp PD Engine 2001-2004

I have a 110 NON PD 1999 GT TDI and its great, i can now see why they are so popular, its got plenty of poke for what it is and on a good run you will see 55-60mpg no problem, mines got 178k on the clock now and still does this no problem

If your after a proper GTI then i would stay away from the MK4, IMO


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Cheers. I know MK4's are considered the worst GTI but Im only 19 and they are pretty quick for the price of them second hand. Im looking at either a 110 or 130 at the moment with 130 ticking all the right boxes other than price at the moment. Wont be looking to change until March/April time but want to research things early so I know what to look for. Always liked the shape of MK4's and diesel seems to be the best option for me given the miles I do every day.

Plus having torque will make a change from the Polo and Mini before it :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Take it from someone who has dealt with these cars every day for the last 8 years.....

PD130 all day long if you are going for a Golf! Only reason not to go for the PD150 is camshaft failure. This is partly due to the incorrect oil being used and partly due to VW using a inferior material to make them out of, for some reason PD130 isn't prone to the camshaft failure issue. If you do go for a PD engine make sure PD oil has always been used

Mk4 1.8 Gti's are slow and have too many niggly little faults. MPG isn't that great on them either.

Things to look out for on the Mk4's due to the age and mileage of them, 

Front wishbone bushes/rear axles bushes (if these have never been changed expect these to need doing)
Make sure the timing belt and water pump has been done (every 60k or 4 years)
Front ARB collars break away requiring a new ARB
Top mounts and bearings (easy to spot if they have gone as they sit up off the strut turret)
If going for the 1.8T standard DV will be weak or split 
1.8T - all boost/vac hoses under the inlet manifold will be split/leaking if they have never been changed.
1.8T and PD have a terrible boost hoses design and are prone to leaking/weeping causing a lack of power
Rear Bump stops perished
Play in tie rods and ends
Feel for a vibration at idle, this is the dual mass flywheel on its way out. (expensive job)
Feel for slight miss fires on the 1.8T, they are prone to coil pack failure. Usually the ECU picks up on these and throws up a random multiple miss fire fault code
VNT vanes on PD Turbos clog up causing boosting problems 
Coolant temp sensor stored fault
MAF sensors are also very common causing lack of power, they can go down and cause issues with out bringing the light on.


These are the main things I see day in and day out with them, just to give you an idea what to look out for and what to expect to replace if work has not been done. If you know anyone with VAGcom its worth borrowing it to a)check fault codes in the fault memory and b)check ECU mileage as it is all too easy to adjust the mileage display.

Personally I would be looking at the Fabia VRS over the Golf. Cracking little car. PD130 engine and map up to about 180-185bhp.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Glad you replied actually as I thought you would have all the above info! Say I was looking at the PD130. How much would it be to get it remapped at your fine establishment?

Only thing holding me back a bit atm is Im 19 so insurance is proving a tad pricey atm but get a years no claims in March so that makes it plummet! Remap would be later on when premiums fall even more. Fabia is one I would like but bit too much to buy at the mo for me Im afraid and Im after a larger car.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

just edited my reply, so will be worth reading again :thumb:

Remap is £399.95 inc vat but 10% off for DW members  although we have a cracking offer running if you go for a Milltek too! Works out a bargin price.


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

jgy6000 said:


> OK where do i start,
> 
> The Golf Mk4 TDI's camse as such
> 
> ...


Close but no cigar!
Just to clarify;

TDI engines
90bhp Non PD '98-'01 (approx) Available in S or SE trim (5 speed)
110bhp Non PD '98-'00 (approx) Available in GT TDI trim (5 speed)
100Bhp PD engine '01-'04 Available in S or SE trim (5 speed)
115bhp PD engine '00-'01 Available in GT TDI trim (6 speed but with the option of a 5 speed for some reason)
130bhp PD engine late '01/early '02-'04 Available in GT TDI trim (6 speed)
150bhp PD engine '02-'04 Available in GTI or GTI Anniversary trim (6 speed)

Petrol engines
150bhp '98-'04 GTI trim (5 speed)
180bhp '02-'03 GTI Anniversary (6speed)
or '03-'04 GTI (6 speed)

I loved my MkIV. I had a PD 115 which was remapped to 150bhp. Kept it for nearly 6 years and the interior was still like brand new when I sold it. Handle like a bag of **** but overall they are lovely cars.
Someone also mentioned a Fabia vRS- my wife has had one since new (over five years now). It's also a cracking car, handles a bit better but is not as nice inside. Looks are a personal preference but most people would probably think the Golf looks nicer too. You certainly get a much newer car for your money though so worth considering.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

ow forgot to say. If you are going for a 1.8T. Make sure it is a 2001 onwards! they have a better turbo and better/more tunable ECU!

Have you driven a Golf yet? I personally don't think they drive all that nicely.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> ow forgot to say. If you are going for a 1.8T. Make sure it is a 2001 onwards! they have a better turbo and better/more tunable ECU!
> 
> Have you driven a Golf yet? I personally don't think they drive all that nicely.


Havent driven one yet. Polo handles crap in my opinion so Golf cant be any worse! Going to get coilovers sorted on it though to sharpen it up a bit. 

Dont think I will go petrol due to economy. Would cost me far too much on a student budget.


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Check out Skoda equivalents.

Some Octavia and Fabia bargains to be had!


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

Mini 360 said:


> Havent driven one yet. Polo handles crap in my opinion so Golf cant be any worse! Going to get coilovers sorted on it though to sharpen it up a bit.
> 
> Dont think I will go petrol due to economy. Would cost me far too much on a student budget.


Mine had Eibach springs and Bilstein shocks- supposed to be the best set-up for handling (at the time anyway). Still handled like a soggy bag of custard!
I think coilovers would just give it a harsh ride without improving the handling.

Poor handling wouldn't put me off buying one though- they are excellent in just about every other respect.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Stevoraith said:


> Mine had Eibach springs and Bilstein shocks- supposed to be the best set-up for handling (at the time anyway). Still handled like a soggy bag of custard!
> I think coilovers would just give it a harsh ride without improving the handling.
> 
> Poor handling wouldn't put me off buying one though- they are excellent in just about every other respect.


Cheers. Handling isnt my main priority tbh. Got the Mini for that (will be back on the road by next summer :driver so this is just a reliable tool that gives good performance too for long runs and winter.


----------



## NovalutionGSi (Apr 19, 2010)

Some very useful info in this thread. i might have to work on the other half with the VRS option, she has got some strict wants.....
got to be:
Deisel
under 7k
Black, Dark Grey or at a push Silver.....


----------



## Mouseless (Aug 1, 2010)

*just chucking a spanner in the works *

I had a mkv 2.0 gt tdi 140 multi valve (being more than the 1.9) had a superchip @ £600 (170bhp) and it still would not pull like a 1.9 130, sent chip back.
Mark


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Well i've got the Mk4 TDi and the Mk5 GTTDI they are both great to drive and the mileage is up around the 50-70 on motorways and the plus side has been that all through the recent weather the mk4 has never missed a beat or even struggled on any of the hills around the area I just put in in 2nd and away she goes


----------



## WopaDoBop (Nov 9, 2009)

I currently own an 03 2.0 GTi and could not recommend it. I get ~35MPG doing 40miles a day, so its costing me an arm and a leg in petrol, and its not any quicker than the 130 derv's.

The only plus side is that this winter its been alot warmer, alot quicker than SWMBOs turbo diesel.

If it were my money, i'd be getting the 130/150 every time. I think I can honestly say i'm turning to the dirty side.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

different car but same engine, when did the passat 130 tdi change from a 5 speed box to a 6 speed box?


----------



## jonmaddock (Jan 26, 2007)

ive got a Mk4 1.8T

and it easily returns 33mpg around town and short journeys

and motorway i can easily get 45

however be tempted to plant your foot and ive known mine fall as low as 24

thats running a full milltek too 

wish i went for the tdi, but just hate the noise :/


----------

